# What kind of rhom is this?



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Thanks.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

pic 2


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

pic 3


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

diamond xingu? btw whats the other fish you have in there?? also isn't that a little risky?


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all
Pic


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree with Kouma, that looks like a xingu







Definately a beautiful fish !


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

dude the other fish is going to get taken out. very nice fish though


----------

